# JD 2940 tractor 3-pt lifting problem



## sweetgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone.

While raking my hay the 3-pt stopped lowering the rake to the ground position. I happened to notice to linkage below the seat had become disconnected. I re-connected and thought I had solved the problem. Still did not work. Rake would lower when I turned off the tractor, raise when I started the tractor, but then would not lower with the engine running. Not sure I need to tear the tractor apart or if I did something stupid with the linkage. Operated the linkage withthe rockshaft klever disconnected but still did not work. Right now the arms are stuck in the upright position.

Has anybody had this problem?

I really appreciate all the good input.

PS The hay got rained on so was in a real bind. Did manage to use the neighbors side-delivery and get it up./


----------



## LFC64 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a 2950 and had the same problem, alas the fix is not that easy. What has happened is the cam that controls the rockshaft has over-centred and the only way the fix it is to split the tractor. If your problem is the same as the one I had there will probably be no damage to the rockshaft controls. The guy that fixed mine couldn't explain why it happen or how I managed to get it into that position, but on the plus side it has never happened since. Does your 2940 have a cab or is it an open station?. If you don't have a cab the repair would go a little quicker.


----------

